# Raw Diet Related Problems?



## Bennett (Nov 17, 2009)

I appreciate all the wonderful information here about feeding raw. I was wondering if anyone's dogs have ever had any problems associated with the raw diet? Also, have any of you fed a raw diet over the course of a dog's entire lifetime from puppyhood to their passing? If so, what observations could you share about their overall health and any specific health issues? I'm just trying to get the fullest picture of the raw feeding experience. Thanks!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Every diet has it's risks. There is the risk of bones puncturing the GI track, although when I asked this question about a year ago when I started raw for the first time no one here had experienced it. There is also the chance of your dog (or you, if you don't clean up after handling the raw meat) getting salmonella or another illness from the raw meat, but I haven't heard of anyone on the board having problems with that either. (Of course, there have been many documented reports of dogs getting salmonella from kibble so that risk isn't just something you have to worry about with a raw diet.) Then, there are just some dogs that cannot handle raw at all for whatever reason.

I know that there are plenty of board members have fed their dog raw from their entire life, from puppyhood onward but I don't have any experience with that.

Jerzey was never on 100% raw but didn't 50% kibble and 50% raw for a while and, what I noticed, was that her coat was shinier and her teeth stayed very clean. She LOVED to eat raw and was actually excited to have her meals. She stopped having a lot of eye boogies, her poops were smaller and less frequent and she gained quite a bit of muscle and started filling out not long after starting the diet but I cannot be certain that that was a result of the diet.

For the months that I did raw (I only stopped because I moved and no longer have the freezer space) I only saw positive benefits. My hope is to put Jerzey back on raw again in the future. I do continue to feed her RMBs to keep her teeth clean but that's about all I can do at the moment.

I would go to the thread called Changes after switching to raw (or something like that) as that will offer up some pictures and more stories from people.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm prolly not the person you want to hear from - I don't do a full strictly raw out of the meat market diet. We use a dehydrated raw (I'm not good with handling raw meat) and add raw meat to it. My dogs are doing very well on it and I think it's real possible that their shedding had decreased tremendously since being on this diet. I also think it's to soon to tell for sure on the shedding though. 

We switched over to this diet I'd say about 3mos ago and so far it's been a positive experience. I feel MUCH better not pumping poisons and toxins into my dogs that are found in commercial dog food. I was really wearing my brain out researching dog foods because it didn't take long after we'd get them on a new food to find that there was something bad about it that was found after the fact. 

I was throwing a lot of dog food away, I'm not throwing ANY dog food away now


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

I have had Bear on strictly RAW for almost 8 months now, and we have seen nothing but benefits from it. He is less scratchy, his fur is beautiful, and his teeth (Which were...unsightly to begin with) now just look yellowed mostly. Our biggest problem pre-raw was the big D, diarrhea. Oh my God you haven't lived until a 90 lbs GSD is begging to go out and squirt every ten minutes, poor guy. We tried every commercial food under the sun, couldn't stop it. He'd go a few weeks without it, then be right back to the green apple splatters. And he's a LONG COAT, so I'll let YOU imagine that mental picture, ugh.
Anyway, since the switch to raw the ONLY bout we've had was when I stupidly gave him "leftover" liver that amounted to about two weeks worth of what he gets normally. THAT caused a problem, but even that was gone within a day or two, not the weeks and weeks of issues we had before.
I highly recommend it to all my fellow dog owners, although I haven't gotten anyone to make the switch yet.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

I have Wolfie on a full RAW diet and the only problem I have encountered is ignorant relatives with opinions that are a dime a dozen about the bloodthirstiness of dogs bred on the RAW diet







No, they have not read a single paragraph (forget full article) pertaining to this phenomenon but they are in their minds "expert dog owners" so they have learned all there is to learn about dogs









Sorry, had to vent







But seriously, you might get some unsolicited advice from people like this, so be prepared. Other than that, I couldn't recommend the RAW diet more. The skin, coat, teeth and the trots issues that the others have mentioned were true for us as well. Wolfie is also a picky eater, so the RAW helped in that department as well. It helped calm him down and most importantly, it actually has helped with his severe kidney issues.


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

My dogs have been on a full raw diet since the beginning of 2007, so almost 3 years so far. I fed partly raw for the year prior to that (to one of my dogs, off and on, but most of the time)...so overall have been doing this awhile.

The worst problem we have ever had here is a little constipation if I fed a little too much bone...

I have not fed raw over a whole lifetime yet...however, my Grace had severe health issues related to her exocrine pancreatic insufficiency (EPI) until going on to a raw diet. She has never been healthier...she's pretty much been fed raw since she was 4...she is now almost 8 and doing great









Bottomline...I will never feed kibble full time again!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi Bennett - I have had my dogs on a raw diet for a number of years now, and all I can say is that I wish I had known about it years ago when dogs came into my life. That and NOT vaccinating all the time, I think that is just as important.....

I have never experienced anything negative. Once you get the hang of it it's not difficult. If you go to http://www.b-naturals.com
you will find a lot of information about raw feeding including recipes. It was the info on this website that got me started.......( I don't feed supplements every day however, I don't think that's necessary- I add them three days a week, morning and evening.) You may still see health problems with your dog, no individual goes through life without something, but I don't think it will be because of what he/she is eating! Just make sure that you keep everything very clean (bowls, counter tops, etc.) and wash your hands thoroughly after preparing the meals.

________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I just began raw feeding this year...beginning with 50/50 raw/kibble and going full raw about three or four months ago.

I WISH I had known about this with other dogs in my life, I kinda feel like I cheated them out of a great diet and wonder if it would have helped them live a longer life.

Duncan was on kibble for eight of the nine years we had him, going over to raw this year. He poops less frequently and they're smaller and not as stinky. We hardly have to bathe him now, before he would get all grimy and stinky, but now his coat is soft and basically odor free (unless he finds something dead to woller in







). And his teeth, which I never had cleaned look so awesome now! Just old age wear and tear, but the tartar stains are gone, I wish I had taken photos of before and after, it's amazing!

Also we had a blood panel ran on him this year and the vets were astounded--his bloodwork was like that of a dog half his age. Don't know how much that has to do with his diet, but I figured it can't hurt!

It does take a month or two to find the right RMB/MM ratios for each dog, but once you do it's pretty easy. Plus I love the fact I know exactly what is going into my dogs' bodies, not basing it off a bunch of ingredients listed on a bag.

But to be fair, the biggest drawbacks are:

1. You find yourself getting excited about the "weird meat" section in the grocery store.








2. You really really really get to know your dog's poop








3. You will find your family, friends, coworkers appalled by what you're feeding, then when they see your dogs they are like "hmm...tell me more about this diet..."








4. Be prepared to be lectured by your vet about the raw diet...they don't like it too much.









Good luck! I think it's the best thing I ever did for my dogs!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have fed raw for almost 11 years. Nike will be 10 in May and has been on raw since 9.5 weeks. No health issues. She is still very active with the same "top bitch" attitude that she has had her whole life. The dogs I had previously to her started at 4 and 6. Alexis will be 7 in April and has been on raw since weaning. She is also in very good shape and has no health issues. Her teeth are gorgeous and look like those of a year old dog.


----------

